

Code Academy Intro to Objects lesson 6 - tomasienrbc

I have finished every lesson currently available in CodeAcademy except Intro to Objects lesson 6. There's something about it that I'm just not getting. Has anyone here solved it? I just need the full code that would be a successful answer so I can see it and learn from it, if anyone has it that'd be so awesome. If you don't want to post here email to tommy@thecityswig.com
======
tomasienrbc
My phrasing of "has anyone here solved it" implied I think it's crazy
difficult, I know it's not. I'm just not getting it. If anyone has the code
that works for it, gosh darnit I'd love it. tommy@thecityswig.com if you wanna
email it

